# Can you put a plow on a 2.7L Tacoma?



## joleger

Hey Guys,

I am in the market for a light duty truck. I would like to get one that I could also put a plow on for personal use. I am very interested in the Tacoma with the 2.7L engine.

Could I put a small plow on this truck so that I can plow my 500m driveway?

Thoughts?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Clint S

Just go to a brands site and input your info. I am sure you can get one. I had one on an old s10


----------



## gsxwonger

i just put one on my 04 tacoma. 2.7. works good so far and i cleaned up a small parking lot. havnet needed to go in 4 lo yet. pushes good.


----------



## joleger

gsxwonger;973052 said:


> i just put one on my 04 tacoma. 2.7. works good so far and i cleaned up a small parking lot. havnet needed to go in 4 lo yet. pushes good.


Thanks GSX,

May I ask you what type of plow you have? Do you have the TRD off-road package?


----------



## gsxwonger

im running a fisher mm1 6' 9". no trd on mine. wish i had the locking diff but i havent needed it yet. just using a heavy ballist (about 600 - 700lb) my truck has a 3 inch suspension lift and 2 inch body lift on it.
i put an add-a-leaf in the back with billistien shocks.


----------



## gsxwonger

heres a link with some pics of it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94580


----------



## S-205

You would never even use diff lock when plowing because it only works in low gear and the first gear in high is low enough I would say. The 2.7 is kind soft to plow with but it would do the job. The 3.4 would be a little better if you could swing it. My opinion anyway.


----------



## mercer_me

gsxwonger;973152 said:


> heres a link with some pics of it.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94580&page=3


How tall is your plow? How much does your plow weigh?


----------



## 98tacoma

*snowsport plow*

Had a snowsport plow on my 98 tacoma w/ the 4cyl engine, 5sp, pushed great and adds minimal weight to the truck. Have it now on my 02 4runner. Didn't have to do any mods (other than add a front receiver hitch), no ballast. Just put the plow on and go, really couldn't be any simpler. Here's some nice pics of the yota w/ the snowsport at work. Personally, I couldn't justify spending the price of a "real" plow for just doing your own drive. I'm in under $900 for mine.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59806


----------



## Averysdad

Had a 6.9 LD on my 95.5 Tacoma 2.7L It handled the plow fine (get some ballast in the back and use low range). Never had problems pushing snow.


----------



## gsxwonger

mercer_me;983301 said:


> How tall is your plow? How much does your plow weigh?


its a fisher 6,9 ld its 24 inches i think tall and about 472 lbs. kinda heavy for the truck but it holds it well.


----------



## Snowzilla

A Western Suburbanite or Fisher Homesteader (same plow basically) is the probably the the lightest weight fully functional plow you can buy. I know a guy with one on an S10 blazer and it works great. I was thinking I've seen these as low as $2,800-2,900 if you look through sponsor links.


----------

